# Cubase v11 Activation Code!



## HarmonyCore (Jan 5, 2021)

Hey Everyone,

This is the first time I upgrade Cubase 10.5 since I purchased it. I downloaded v11 and installed it successfully but it requires an activation code. I expected Steinberg to automatically send me a Download Access Code for v11 but that didn't happen. The v10.5 came with DAC in the retail box so I used it to get the activation code. Shouldn't Steinberg keep track of all their existing 10.5 users and automatically send them the new DAC for v11? 

Appreciate your help!


----------



## HarmonyCore (Jan 5, 2021)

OK guys! forget this thread! I just learned that I have to pay 100 euros for the upgrade actually. I forgot about that completely. I thought it was free upgrade. What a greedy Steinberg!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jan 7, 2021)

HarmonyCore said:


> OK guys! forget this thread! I just learned that I have to pay 100 euros for the upgrade actually. I forgot about that completely. I thought it was free upgrade. What a greedy Steinberg!


One year worth of work implementing new features should be free?
Do you expect a salary when you work?


----------



## HarmonyCore (Jan 7, 2021)

Patrick de Caumette said:


> One year worth of work implementing new features should be free?
> Do you expect a salary when you work?


As I mentioned, this is the first time to upgrade a DAW. I never experienced this before. I thought it was like Windows OS when also Microsoft develop new features for free to existing customers. 100$ upgrade is a lot of money in my country. I actually uninstalled it because the new features aren't worth the upgrade yet. Maybe I will wait for 11.5 or 12. My 10.5 gives me what I need.


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 9, 2021)

Normally if a new version comes out within several weeks if you buying the old version the upgrade is free.

When did you buy and activate your 10.5 version? If you don’t qualify for a free upgrade wait till summer and then it goes to half price as 11.5 will be coming out


----------



## HarmonyCore (Jan 10, 2021)

DovesGoWest said:


> Normally if a new version comes out within several weeks if you buying the old version the upgrade is free.
> 
> When did you buy and activate your 10.5 version? If you don’t qualify for a free upgrade wait till summer and then it goes to half price as 11.5 will be coming out


I am not qualified at all as I activated 10.5 in Feb 2020. But good to know this fact, thanks


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Jan 10, 2021)

HarmonyCore said:


> I am not qualified at all as I activated 10.5 in Feb 2020. But good to know this fact, thanks


And even if you get the discounted upgrade price you don't have to activate it immediately. You can wait for the next version or any upcoming version you think you really need and activate it then without additional costs. So you can reduce the annual costs heavily if you get away with not having every upgrade.


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 10, 2021)

Markus Kohlprath said:


> And even if you get the discounted upgrade price you don't have to activate it immediately. You can wait for the next version or any upcoming version you think you really need and activate it then without additional costs. So you can reduce the annual costs heavily if you get away with not having every upgrade.


I was just about to post the exact same thing, a lot of people purchase the .5 update at half price and then just wait for the next major version to activate it and therefore get the major version at half price.


----------



## Mark Stothard (Jan 19, 2021)

Hi, sorry to jump-on this thread. What is the best way to upgrade from cubase 10 pro, to cubase 11 pro?


----------



## Kevinside (Jan 19, 2021)

Buy the upgrade at the steinberg online shop....


----------



## Mark Stothard (Jan 20, 2021)

Kevinside said:


> Buy the upgrade at the steinberg online shop....


Thanks. Will doing this upgrade my version 10 keeping all settings and instruments intact, or will it install separately? Sorry relatively new to cubase.


----------



## Akarin (Jan 20, 2021)

Mark Stothard said:


> Thanks. Will doing this upgrade my version 10 keeping all settings and instruments intact, or will it install separately? Sorry relatively new to cubase.



It installs separately but the settings will be transferred. You can launch both versions while keeping your preferences intact.


----------



## Mark Stothard (Jan 20, 2021)

Akarin said:


> It installs separately but the settings will be transferred. You can launch both versions while keeping your preferences intact.


Great, many thanks.


----------



## Breaker (Feb 3, 2021)

Actually it’s .5 increment every year, last year it was 10.5 -> 11, this year it will (most likely) be 11 -> 11.5. 
And it’s been like this since 2012 and Cubase 7.


----------



## ZeroZero (Feb 4, 2021)

This might be of interest https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steinberg_Cubase


----------

